# B.P.R.D. Issue #2 "the Hunger" -OCC



## Karl Green (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey all, this is just any FYI for those in my last BPRD game, Issue #2 is about to start. It will be two weeks before I am ready but I wanted to post to see who was all still around from the first game, who are still interested. I still have some work to do on it and I am still out of the country so I am not ready to start. I am shooting for Friday 10/8 or that weekend to start. If you spent your TWO XP update your characters.

Hope there is still interest


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 27, 2004)

One word, and I quote Neo.

Whoa. 

Yeah, I'm still in.  Do you happen to have a link to the RG handy?


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 27, 2004)

Just bumped it to the front page, but here it be...(I think)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=86944


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm still around, and actually, this game crossed my mind again just yesterday-glad to know you're continuing it!


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2004)

"Oh no! Not him again rabbling things about some deamon..."

"If he was rabbling things about deamon, you wouldn't exist Leo, now calm down."

"You think you will order me something? Phew!"

"Please, we have to cooperate with each other, not argue with each other."

"Oh no, not him again, we only miss Scorpio and we will have a party..."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2004)

Well, let's those three argue to tell, sure, I'm still around. I've spent my 2 XP on Talented: Ritual & Concentration, as it has been the main thing I have done during the whole last game.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 27, 2004)

here,here,here!  
Just thought that this game was so cool last week. Great you decided to go on with it.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 27, 2004)

Which plot did you end up going with?  I recall you were throwing several ideas around.


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2004)

Ace checking in . . .

"Hey, looks like the crowd's starting to shuffle in"

Keia!


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 29, 2004)

*The Hunger* details to come, but the basic idea is...

There have been a number of disappearances of important business men and women around NY City over the last months. Lately strange occult symbols have been showing up in their homes, weeks or days after their disappearances. Also other disturbing things have show up with these… a box with one business man’s finger, his wedding band still on, another of a woman’s ear with a favorite earring that she had custom made for her, etc. It is also the coldest Autumn in recorded history in NYC with below freezing temperatures and bitter winds… but this is a very localized storm, centered just around NYC…


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 29, 2004)

KARL...!
yer alive!!

can I play?  any room?
I suck at my track record for running  PBP  games  but I find all kinds of time to play and post...

if so -  talk to me about types of characters and details on how/what to make.
If not no worries...  

-kev-

PS -  I don't know if you're still in Seattle,  but if your life's settled down and you wanna come play live again sometime we'd love to have you.

The Academy game is going strong still -  it's crowded and we're playing at my house  (Dan's back!)...  6 games strong.
The Midnight saturday D&D game is even stronger - there's room easy in that one  and  Eric's back!  We're playing at Bill's.  8 games strong.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> *The Hunger* details to come, but the basic idea is...
> 
> There have been a number of disappearances of important business men and women around NY City over the last months. Lately strange occult symbols have been showing up in their homes, weeks or days after their disappearances. Also other disturbing things have show up with these… a box with one business man’s finger, his wedding band still on, another of a woman’s ear with a favorite earring that she had custom made for her, etc. It is also the coldest Autumn in recorded history in NYC with below freezing temperatures and bitter winds… but this is a very localized storm, centered just around NYC…




"Now we can't have that. Someone's stealing all my food."
Now here is a sick character I missed.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 2, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> KARL...!
> yer alive!!
> 
> can I play?  any room?
> ...




hehe yes still alive. I will be back in Seattle this up coming Thursday. I am in the Philippines right now 

There might be room in this game if you want to stick around. As for face-to-face games... maybe. Kind of busy with stuff but I would like to try and get back into them with you guys again...


----------



## Radiant (Oct 4, 2004)

going to spend my two pp to incrase Lia's base defense. Bullets are hell to your fur I tell you...


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeap, I am leaving for Africa. My plane leave October 19th. I am going to work with Oxfam-Québec in Ouagadougou, in Burkina Faso (West Africa). I am going to do some database and web design (yeah, they have computers and internet over there...). I am leaving for 4 to 5 month. 

So, why I am telling you that, simply that I dunnot know yet what will be my internet connection. I will have acces to one for sure, as I am suppose to do some web design, and there is a lot of internet coffee over there. Now, I don't know how frequently I will be able to log on the board. I hope for every other day, but it could be as bad as 1/week... 

So, for my activities on the board, here what will happen. 

Until the 19, I will be active as usual. After that, I may be some day without being on the board. Until I am fixed on my connection. 

So what that mean for this game? Well, to be honest, it may be one of the first I will drop, simply because we are presently in the middle of two game. Not that it isn't interesting, but I do not know how frequently I will be able to show up. I will be fix only once in place. I should tell you my final decision during the first week after my departure.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey no problem, and thanks for letting me know. If you want to drop and pick up for Issue #3 (already have that one planned also... ) that is cool.


Kevin, look over the B.P.R.D. City of Night in the Rogues Gallery to look over the characters. Plus I have the character creation rules over there. Ping me with a email if you want to talk about it


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 7, 2004)

*Little Mouth -  the Deep One BPRD Agent*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kevin, look over the B.P.R.D. City of Night in the Rogues Gallery to look over the characters. Plus I have the character creation rules over there. Ping me with a email if you want to talk about it




I sent you my first run at Stats for this idea...

Tell me if it conflicts with others too much,  or if you just don't dig it.

The basic idea is that  Rudolf Cavendish  is the last remaining member of the old Cavendish line...  A distant cousin that made his was to America as a young child with his foster parents.  He grew up always a bit odd,  mostly dumpy and short but a funny kid that got people to like him even with his growingly disturbing appearance.
He grew up in Atlantic City, actually making a living as a poker player for a short time in his youth.  In follow-ups from the Cavendish Manor cases the BPRD tracked Rudolf down and the rest is history.  
Rudolf is a not-fully transformed Deep One / Frog Monster  (like the ones in Seed of Destruction but more human in a Lovecraftian Innsmouth look way)
Hellboy gave him the nickname "Little Mouth"  for being really short but talkative...  (I can add further details as you like)


thoughts?
-kev-


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 8, 2004)

hehe looked him over...perfect for a Hellboy game 

OK I hope to post Issue 2 by this weekend. I am pretty close but I am pretty tired right now (just got home two hours ago, jet lag dragging me down...)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 8, 2004)

*cheers*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 8, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Rudolf is a not-fully transformed Deep One / Frog Monster  (like the ones in Seed of Destruction but more human in a Lovecraftian Innsmouth look way)



Like what Abe Sapien is?  Or were these fish guys different?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 8, 2004)

Depends on what you believe, but it seems so. The frog-fish dudes from *Seeds of Destruction* looked more frog like to me then Abe, and the crazy german's story to his grand-daughter as she was 'changing' they were some new race that would rule the 'New Earth'


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 8, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Depends on what you believe, but it seems so. The frog-fish dudes from *Seeds of Destruction* looked more frog like to me then Abe, and the crazy german's story to his grand-daughter as she was 'changing' they were some new race that would rule the 'New Earth'




no...
all I know of the  "Frog Monsters"  and  Abe  are they're completely seperate.  Abe was found in a completely different situation.  The only similarity is that Mignolia likes to draw frog/fish and tentacles.  Here's some background info on the Frog Monsters:



In 1993, a party of explorers - Trevor Bruttenholm, the three sons of the Cavendish family, and Arctic explorer Sven Olafson - also arrived, and Rasputin awoke. He in turn awakened Sadu-Hem, and together they transformed all of the party except Bruttenholm into Frog Monsters.  (that's 3 Cavendish men and Olafson). 
Rasputin then magically dominated the rest of the expedition to use as porters to shift Sadu-Hem to their ship and to sail it to America. Sadu-Hem devoured the crew, along with victims in ports along the way, and drew further life energy from the lake under Cavendish Manor, where Rasputin hid it. However, when Rasputin was defeated by a BPRD team and the ghost of Elihu Cavendish, founder of the dynasty, Elizabeth Sherman unleashed her full pyrotechnic power against Sadu-Hem, which also caused Cavendish Manor to collapse on top of it. The BPRD believes that all this was enough to kill it; there is no evidence to the contrary. 

Sadu-Hem and Rasputin transformed human beings into these creatures, to serve them as slaves. The transformation was not immediate, but took place when the servant needed raw power (such as on entering combat). Initially, the Frog Monsters may even have been able to transform back into human form, although eventually their monstrous natures took over completely. Nonetheless, they might or might not retain some fragments of their human nature and motivations; they were stronger if they lost all vestiges of humanity. They were completely subservient to Rasputin, unless remnants of their humanity distracted them. At least four Frog Monsters were created. Hellboy destroyed two; the others, who had some human impulses left, may still be in hiding somewhere. 


Rudolf is one of these "other two".
It's the "monsterous nature"  that Rudolf Cavendish fights,  not fully able to transform back to human and hoping NOT to transform further into the Frog Monster.  
While formerly subservient to Rasputin,  he is no more and therefor not in control of Rudolf  (for the moment)


Frog Monsters 
Special Powers: These monsters are fully amphibious, equally fast on land and in water. Aside from striking with their clawed fists, they can attack with their long, prehensile tongues; any victim struck by this suffers fatigue loss and pain exactly as for Sadu-Hem's tentacles. Victims were left with distinctive circular scars all over their skin around where they were struck. Hellboy's Hand of Doom is immune to this effect, but most other forms of wearable or natural protection would probably be ineffective. The tongue can grapple and hold a victim like a tentacle as it drains energy.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 8, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Here's some background info on the Frog Monsters:





PS...
I've added the touch on to this odd story of Frog Monster borrowing more and more from Lovecraft.  Mike is a HUGE Lovecraft fan as evident in his works,  so I decided that  Rudolf,  having tried to resume a normal life  (in Atlantic City away from the family curses)  and now he looks more  like  the infamous people of Lovecraft's  Innsmouth.
While still maintaining one of the key offensive abilities of the Frog Monster -  their powerful 5th appendage -  the tongue.

I imagine Rudolf as having  "shrunk"  more and more as a toad not having continued the Frog Monster's agressive ways since 1993 to however recently he joined the BPRD.  He's now about  5'4" tall, 210 pounds..........


----------



## Radiant (Oct 8, 2004)

hurray, me's not the only monster on the team anymore


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 8, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> hurray, me's not the only monster on the team anymore





rather than me trying to decipher the BIG rogues gallery of characters,  can someone give me a list of the characters,  who's playing them and what they are?

not alot -  just so I can read more once I know the team and who's returning.

-kev-


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 8, 2004)

My character, Kongming, is just a super-smart, psychic mathematician.  We also have a werewolf(ess), I believe that was Radiant's character.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 9, 2004)

Andy looks like a kid, is super charismatic, and so far the only thing everyone knows is he has a bit of sorcerous power to him as well.  In actuality he was made an immortal after selling his soul to an evil force and has a good number of mystical contacts after 80 years or so of being alive.

Xavier (if we give him NPC status or similar as the player has yet to respond and became inactive near the end of the last episode) is a priest given holy powers, who's also super charismatic and has a blessed staff.

Paul is a mighty sorcerer possessed by 4 Zodiac spirits with very whimsical natures it would seem-he has yet to be fully possessed by them (Transform flaw).

And we do have another "monster" or at least "nonhuman" character, that of Red Knight, which is a suit of armor with a fiery aura and attitude.  He's controlled by a BPRD agent named Chris, who gains the Luck ability from the artifact-gauntlet that holds power over the hunk of ju...err, suit of armor.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 9, 2004)

and *Ace* - a super marksman, who carries a specially modified pistol


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoops, sorry!  I forgot all about Ace =(


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 9, 2004)

Issue 2 the Hunger begins, first post is up and running


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey Kevin could you send your character to my Hotmail account? My Yahoo one is acting freaky again and I can't open it up right now. Either that or post it over in the Rogues Gallery please...


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2004)

Somehow I didn't subscribe to this thread when I entered a post in it (darned new subscribing stuff).

Anyway I found this again - and it looks like just in time too!

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 10, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey Kevin could you send your character to my Hotmail account? My Yahoo one is acting freaky again and I can't open it up right now. Either that or post it over in the Rogues Gallery please...





Not sure I have your email address Karl.
Send me an email from whichever address you want and I'll reply...

-kev-
kevperrine@aii.edu


----------



## Synchronicity (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey, Karl, is this game full at the moment?  I can't really tell from scanning the threads...

Cheers,
Synch.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 11, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Not sure I have your email address Karl.
> Send me an email from whichever address you want and I'll reply...
> 
> -kev-
> kevperrine@aii.edu




Don't worry Kevin I found it...


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 11, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Hey, Karl, is this game full at the moment?  I can't really tell from scanning the threads...
> 
> Cheers,
> Synch.




Hey Synch... yea I think right now we are full up with six players (and one on vacation who will be back for the next game)


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm sorry but I'm still having a DAMN HARD TIME  figuring out  WHO  is on this mission...
Name,  Descriptions,  specialties??

maybe a simple list all in  ONE  post?

I have no clue who's who and where everyone is in the story posts right now...  I got no introductions to anyone,  etc...
Sorry ...  I must be slow.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Radiant (Oct 12, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I'm still having a DAMN HARD TIME  figuring out  WHO  is on this mission...
> Name,  Descriptions,  specialties??
> 
> maybe a simple list all in  ONE  post?
> ...




Don't worry, I have no idea either cause I don't know which players are still with us.

Karl, do you know who's still around? Haven't seen the guys who played Xavier and the Red Knight in a while.


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Karl, do you know who's still around? Haven't seen the guys who played Xavier and the Red Knight in a while.




Maybe we should post to the old BPRD thread to hit their subscription of maybe even PM them or something.

KEia


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 13, 2004)

Yea so far the people who seem to be 'replying' so far are...

Kongming
Ace
Lie
Little Mouth
Andy

Paul will be staying at the base (NPC) for the first part of the mission

It seems we have lost...

the Red Knight
Xavier

SOOO you might only need one vechile.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 13, 2004)

Just reposting this so I don't have to go searching for it later when I need it 



> • Rituals of Cunning (trickery and deception); some examples…
> o Cloud Memory (1 hour ritual, two DC 25 skill checks) can erase one of targets memories.
> o Guise (10 minute ritual, two DC 13 skill checks) subject looks and sounds like someone else (including clothing)
> 
> ...


----------



## Velmont (Oct 13, 2004)

o Locate (10 minute ritual, one DC 15 +subjects Will Saving Throw skill check, +5DC if caster does not have a symbolic representations of subject) can find a person or object; some examples… 

Interesting...


----------



## Radiant (Oct 14, 2004)

ok, took stupid old me a while to realize but using red for Lia's voice ain't the most brigth idea. Looks like the ooc comments.
Now to find some unpleasant color that might serve better...


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok, so I am leaving tonight.

For Paul, just make him some Rituals, as I said, and he report everything he find. I'll see if I can continue to post. If I can't I'll join back on a futur mission, when I'll be back.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 19, 2004)

OK, well as I said on my last post in the IC post, where do you guys want to do the ritual? Want to just do it here, where you came into town or do you wish to go to one of the crime locations? You don't have any of the 'body parts' as those are in police lockup, but they will bring any of them at your requests (have to call them though).

Just waiting to see where you all want to go, where do the players want to go? (As Andy is going to do the ritual does he have a location/starting point?)


----------



## Radiant (Oct 20, 2004)

if no one else comes up with a plan Lia will just had to the nearest crime scene. But Ace is driving so it's his call. And she'll follow the lead of any of the brainy guys of they want to go somethere else.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 22, 2004)

Made it safe to Burkina...

For Paul, he will prefer to do the ritual qt the bqse, qnd withthe body part, if he can hqve them from the police. At the base, the link may be weaker, but he has more control over the envirronement, so less thing bad will happen.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 22, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Made it safe to Burkina...




hurray!
have fun and stuff.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 27, 2004)

sorry for my lack in posting...
it was quiet for a week and then I hit a harsh spot in work,  I'll try and do better.

going to post now 
-kev-


----------



## Radiant (Nov 23, 2004)

> OOC: It should work out that when Rupert pins him on his turn he'll be "immobile" but not helpless, giving Lia a +4 to hit. Since she goes "right after" Rupert at the top of iniciative the Bum won't be able to attempt to breka the Pin until AFTER her attack on his action. If he tries he's likely to break it, unless Karl uses Rupert's tongue power ranks for the break grapple vs. strength check - or (god help Rupert) if the bum just BREAKS the hardness of his tongue, severing it!... either way Lia gets a chance to hit at +4 which means she could do a +4 power attack and/or a surprise strike if she could startle the Bum or he loses his Dex bonus with the Pin (which I don't think he does)... perhaps we're NOT meant to beat this freak with force...... although we (or characters) aren't the brains of the outfit to be figuring out his weaknesses or other ways to stop him... ie. we need the others! so holding him a round or two will help that as well.




Too much thinking. Makes Radiants head hurt. Wolf will eat bum.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 23, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Too much thinking. Makes Radiants head hurt. Wolf will eat bum.





apologies...
I just wanted to give you an idea of what I was thinking,  and also to let Karl know what I was hoping for so he could make the decision on how it'll work.  I shoulda posted it here though...


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 23, 2004)

Got yea


----------



## Radiant (Nov 23, 2004)

too much planning feels bad to poor old me. Drinking and smoking too much the last few days. Will attack on my ini. Hitting wasn't the problem so far, wounding was. Still the guy is taking lethal hits and it doesn't look like he regenerates so he will go down sooner or later. I hope...


----------

